# Manchester Mega Meet



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Evening chaps.

Looking at putting a meet on sometime in November in Manchester area.

Hopefully will have several suppliers and a few manufacturers there.

Location to be decided, but I am hoping to get a unit big enough for 4 or 5 cars so several demos can run at the same time.

Ideally things like claying, wet sanding, wheel cleaning, engine cleaning, interiors, swirl removal, scratch removal etc etc....

The day or two days if necessary will be for your guys to decide on what you want.

There will be a £10 fee up front to save on timewasters, you will get back a crispy £5 note on arrival to spend on sausage butties. Plus all the money you wish to spend at the event.

Any monies left over will go to a charity raffle at the end of the event.

I can arrange this and have a few parties already interested, I can get the unit for the day or two if it really takes off.

But, before I really commit my self to this I would like to know who is intesested.

Form an orderly queue.

Cheers


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Can I stand at the front of the Q ?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dholdi said:


> Can I stand at the front of the Q ?


^Your the first customer!!!!!


----------



## nevo (Feb 2, 2009)

yes deffo up for this.
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Good stuff, I missed the NW meet due to the date change, I was really looking forward to it, but the rearranged date fell on a date I had already bought tickets for an airshow. Theres none of them in November so I should be good to go.
Hope you dont mind if I start a list ?

1 dholdi
2 Nevo


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dholdi said:


> Good stuff, I missed the NW meet due to the date change, I was really looking forward to it, but the rearranged date fell on a date I had already bought tickets for an airshow. Theres none of them in November so I should be good to go.
> Hope you dont mind if I start a list ?
> 
> 1 dholdi
> 2 Nevo


^^^^ Start the list, more details to follow by end of August. Ie Dates etc.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

bump for the mirror


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

dholdi said:


> bump for the mirror


^^cheers dude :thumb:

No updates yet, put feelers out to some suppliers and manufacturers and looking at getting a unit confirmed.


----------



## Wilo (Jul 12, 2009)

well this is my first post (hello) i will be up for this depending on dates


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

1 dholdi
2 Nevo 
3 dps 1973 (providing i get a pass out)


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

id be up for it depending when in novmeber busy the 14 as its a charity do for our charity i can't really get out of it and helping setup

my friend chris who is on here will come up from surrey as well


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My B-Day in November so up for it


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm in, my first DW meet!

1 dholdi
2 Nevo 
3 dps 1973 (providing i get a pass out) 
4 Neilb62


----------



## Mat430uk (Sep 17, 2007)

any idea on days at all ?


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

I'll be there :thumb:

1 dholdi
2 Nevo 
3 dps 1973 (providing i get a pass out) 
4 Neilb62
5 clcollins


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

anyone else ?


----------



## waynevr6 (Jun 11, 2008)

Im up for this.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

1 dholdi
2 Nevo 
3 dps 1973 (providing i get a pass out) 
4 Neilb62
5 clcollins
6 waynevr6


----------



## eccie (Jun 7, 2009)

would need to know the dates before i could say for certain


----------

